# WTD: 8 spd (or 9/10 converted) Campag Ergos + R Mech



## SteveParry (26 Feb 2008)

Seeking either 8 or 9/10 converted to 8 speed. On a tight budget! Steve


----------



## Proto (22 Apr 2008)

I've got a pair of mint 8sp Record Ergos and a pair of very good condition 8sp Ergos. 
How tight is your tight budget? I've seen them fetch £100 on ebay


----------



## SteveParry (22 Apr 2008)

Proto

I acquired a pair of Veloce 8 speed ergos quite cheaply. They are rather clunky and ideally I'd like better ones... But my budget is v limited. How much were you thinking of for the v good condition ones?

Steve


----------



## Proto (26 Apr 2008)

SteveParry said:


> Proto
> 
> I acquired a pair of Veloce 8 speed ergos quite cheaply. They are rather clunky and ideally I'd like better ones... But my budget is v limited. How much were you thinking of for the v good condition ones?
> 
> Steve



To be honest, I was rather hoping to get £80 for the best pair ebay. Think I'll keep the other pair. Too much?


----------



## SteveParry (27 Apr 2008)

Proto

Yeah, that's out of my league - the bike's my regular as opposed to best bike. Good luck with sale.

Steve


----------

